# Engine removal of the international harvester 3434



## Harry Roberts (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi guys I'm new to this. I am wondering if any one could help me I have a international harvester 3434 which is in need of a engine rebuild. I am trying to take the engine out but I was wondering do I have to take the front axle off to get the engine out. Or will I be able to get it past the front engine mounts or will they unbolt if so please can you tell me where the bolts are to unbolt as I can't see then. Thanks Harry


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Welcome to Tractor Forum, Harry..........I thought those were sleeve engines and could be done as an in-frame


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Another welcome! That's a rare one for sure and not much info but if it has any of the DT series engines, then it is sleeved and can easily be rebuilt in the frame.


----------



## Harry Roberts (Jun 16, 2017)

willys55 said:


> Welcome to Tractor Forum, Harry..........I thought those were sleeve engines and could be done as an in-frame


Hi guys that's for your replays but my problem I have is that where my tractor is I have no electric or water it's just down a farm barn and I can't move it. I've just rebuilt the hydraulic rams but I can't start the tractor to move it so I need to remove the engine to bring it back at my workshop also I would like to put a new clutch in. I have brought 2 manuals but non of them tell you how to remove the engine.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

If it were me, I would just start removing the easy stuff out of the way, take pictures to help with memory on the reassembly. Take the hood off, start from the top and remove everything that is on the engine and directly in the way of the engine and just keep going till you have a better picture of what you are up against. You may very well need to remove the front rad support, the rad and maybe the axle to get the clearance you need to pull the engine out, clutch assembly will pull with the engine..use good solid jack stands on the transmission housing or crib it. You could leave the loader frame on it but you may find it easier if you pull off the bucket and lift assembly.


----------



## Harry Roberts (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi again thanks for getting back to me. I have already taken the radiator out and the mount for the radiator I have also taken the hydraulic pump off. I have striped off all the bits in the way I just need to know if I have to take the Alex off to get the engine out. Thanks


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I don't know, does the engine bolt directly to the front axle support? You would need to if it is.


----------



## Harry Roberts (Jun 16, 2017)

I don't really know I can't see any bolts that bolt to the axle I have to front engine mounts that bolt to the engine but I can't see where they bolt to the axle unless they are welded to the axle in that case I need to remove it if so I don't know how to do that all I can see is a canter pin which I guess I need to punch out. That should be fun (NOT)


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

if the engine has front mounts that secure it to the frame then you dont need to pull the axle. only concern would be clearance as you move the engine forward, but I dont know....have any photos...would help a lot


----------



## Harry Roberts (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm going down tomorrow so I will attach photos to the message thank you for all your advice


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

cool, look forward to that....we are all photo hogs anyway...LOL


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Don't undo the bellhousing unless you wedge the axle on both sides, it swivels on a pin!!!!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

great advice...often overlooked or forgotten about


----------



## inter3434 (Sep 18, 2011)

Harry Roberts said:


> Hi guys I'm new to this. I am wondering if any one could help me I have a international harvester 3434 which is in need of a engine rebuild. I am trying to take the engine out but I was wondering do I have to take the front axle off to get the engine out. Or will I be able to get it past the front engine mounts or will they unbolt if so please can you tell me where the bolts are to unbolt as I can't see then. Thanks Harry


hi harry
to remove the engine from the 3434 you must remove the tractor from the frame which sounds hard but isn't
you need to remove front hydraulic pump bolts and pull pump out of spline it can sit in frame no need to remove hydraulic hoses
remove theses items

intake pipe
exhaust
bonnet
the 2 hoses on the steering ram
the mud guards
then prop up the main loader frame on both sides to support the loader frame while the tractor is removed
place trolley jack under the transmission close to the engine as possible
now remove the remaining bolts around loader frame on rear axle
the front engine support is located in position with a pin into the main frame, you do not have to do anything with this pin unless it has worn a groove from wear, you may have to jiggle frame to get past wear spot
the tractor should slide out complete with radiator support ,radiator, air filter and all electricals as 1 unit
once it is out you have access to every thing and it is so easy to work on


----------



## BROOKLYN (May 13, 2018)

Hi guys, just bought a international 3434 and need a grill for it but cannot find one anywhere any ideas on where I can get one from please


----------

